# Inebriation



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

For the heavy drunkers out there. 

What is it like being drunk? What are the different degrees of drunkeness? Are you dumber while drunk? Less rational? And if so, how less rational? What are you more inclined to do, and what are you less inclined to do?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> For the heavy drunkers out there.
> 
> What is it like being drunk? What are the different degrees of drunkeness? Are you dumber while drunk? Less rational? And if so, how less rational? What are you more inclined to do, and what are you less inclined to do?


There is a simple way to discover all the answers----GO OUT AND GET SMASHED !!!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I've never pulled when sober.

_"You don't drink? Alcohol has been a social lubricant for thousands of years. You think we're going to sit here and reinvent the f***ing wheel?"_ -Roger Dodger


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I am Finnish and i don't drink.
Reasons: I will save my money&health.
I don't preach to others if they drink.
But i have found out that others have had problems with my choice.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate being anywhere close drunk. I feel ill and my digestive system works overtime.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, the question "what is it like being drunk" is certainly an interesting one, but the answer will always be some variation of "depends on the person." I've known many drinkers in my life and am a quite regular enjoyer of alcohol myself. There is one school of thought that being drunk makes you more of what you are sober. This is certainly true of some people. For many, if they are chatty and friendly when sober, they will be moreso when tanked. Of course, I've seen the opposite, where friendly people became "likes to fight guy" when they have a few in them. So, saying what effect being drunk has on one's personality is only knowable through experience. Some people are fine, others become frighteningly unstable and dangerous.

However, I do believe there are a few universal truths. Your reaction time will be slower, but you won't notice it yourself. Your decision making processes will certainly be affected. Those two things combined are not a real good combo, unfortunately.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

As for the other questions:

What are the different degrees of drunkeness?: 1. Buzzed. 2. Drunk. 3. Hammered. 4. Puking, fall down, plastered and you've just ruined your entire next day, which will be spent mostly praying for death.

Are you dumber while drunk? Yes, but this mostly goes unnoticed by the drunk person and other drunk people. The designated driver is, unfortunately, painfully aware of this.

Less rational? Yes.

And if so, how less rational? Very much so. There is a reason the casinos in Vegas give out free alcohol.

What are you more inclined to do? A great number of things. Get in fights, spend money, call women who have rejected you, and, best of all, have sex with people you wouldn't otherwise have sex with.

and what are you less inclined to do? Drive safely, be productive the following day, and find unattractive people unattractive.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I occasionally have an ale, or a cocktail, or a little bourbon, and by occasionally I mean once every few months. Usually, I find the taste of alcohol becomes unpleasant long before the effects take hold.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I enjoy it, and to be honest a bit too much. I find being drunk is usually more pleasant than being high on marijuana,but until a certain point of course. 

I've found that the sort of drunkness you experience depends on the alcoholic beverage. Beer usually makes me feel a bit heavy and somewhat lazy. Vodka is the opposite - it fires you up, but the most enjoyable for me is either wine or whisky. It basically provides a very comfortable, warm feeling. It's very pleasantly relaxing. 

I am not sure if I am dumber when I drink (again, until a certain point - of course being drunk compromises your cognitive and motoric abilities), but I do feel less anxious if I'm with a company, and after a couple of beers I do become more talkative than usual.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Chrythes said:


> but the most enjoyable for me is either wine or whisky. It basically provides a very comfortable, warm feeling. It's very pleasantly relaxing.


I agree with this comment completely.

However, living in a part of the U.S that can get quite hot, I appreciate a cold beer as well.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the line between buzzed and drunk. And i like to get there trough whisky, beer, red wine and cognac. And i hate alcohol with sugar in it (Beer is the exception), because it makes me sick, and destroys my head the day after.

And I'm usually smarter after 1 beer.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Go to Vegas.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The first time I got drunk was last spring. The degree of drunkenness was to the point that if I had had a few more shots to add to the 8+ that I had consumed, I might have blacked-out. That the last time I'm ever going to get that drunk, and I'm not going to drink much alcohol again at all till I'm absolutely of age(little over half a year).


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

I've never been drunk or even a little buzzed--I hate the taste of alcohol! It's fine in a sauce, such as Chicken Marsalla or something, but not by itself.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You know when you're alcoholic when all you can think about is the next drink. Then the next. First its a drink after dinner. Then after other meals. Then it becomes more important than the meal. You get the picture. So apart from what people are saying re its effects on body and mind, etc., its the addictive aspect that screws you up. I'm speaking not from my own experience but from others I have come across here in my life. Australia floats on alcohol, we've got a huge addiction problem. I am only a social drinker though.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I hear less well after even a drink or two -- so I never have wine with dinner before attending a concert.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> 1. Buzzed. 2. Drunk. 3. Hammered. 4. Puking, fall down, plastered and you've just ruined your entire next day, which will be spent mostly praying for death.


It's a long time since I've got as far as 4., and I think I can recall having to take a day off work only twice in 25 years to deal with it. But before I had regular work, and especially while a student....

I enjoy a decent beer (English, bitter) and red wine (French or New World) at the weekends - but it tends to make me sleepy, so has disadvantages when staying in of an evening!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm American and I don't drink anymore. I don't drink any less either. I have reached 4 maybe a couple of times but only half way: the falling down but no puking. I was drinking one night in a corner store I was working part time at after having closed it for the night. When I decided to go home, I turned out the lights, stepped out of the door and closed and locked it, took one step and fell about 3 feet to the sidewalk hitting my head. I got up and walked home as though nothing had happened. I can tell you that drinking can make you sleepy but you will only sleep for a couple of hours and the rest of the night it will most likely keep you awake. The only real benefit I believe I attain from drinking is that I tend not to notice the pains I have, either emotional or physical.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't speak to what it is like being drunk as I never have, but I can say something about being around people who are blotto. I hate it. The either think they are funnier than they really are, which is not at all, or they are sullen and argumentative. Then there are those who have had way to much and spend the night worshiping at the porcelain alter. Those folks make a mess. Ther worst are those who think they can drive. I spent two monthe in the hospital thanks to one of those. My oppinion is a bit jaundiced here. Why go out to have a good time you can't remember the next day?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You're all making me very thirsty mmmm, in fact I need a drink now or three.

Single malt straight up thanks barman- make it a double....... and get me a cigar....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Said of the coda to the first movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony: "It must have been composed in an unfortunate drunken state."


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd say it depends on the company and on your state of mind pre-drunk. If you're in a good mood and in good company _and_ you know your limits as well as what you can/can't drink it can be a riot, although you _might_ end up hitting on anyone with a pulse  If you're in a bad mood and/or you're drinking the wrong drink it can be rough. I've hit the non-puking stage 4 but have never not remembered what went on during the revelry - for better and worse


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

BlazeGlory said:


> I'm American and I don't drink anymore. I don't drink any less either. I have reached 4 maybe a couple of times but only half way: the falling down but no puking. I was drinking one night in a corner store I was working part time at after having closed it for the night. When I decided to go home, I turned out the lights, stepped out of the door and closed and locked it, took one step and fell about 3 feet to the sidewalk hitting my head. I got up and walked home as though nothing had happened. I can tell you that drinking can make you sleepy but you will only sleep for a couple of hours and the rest of the night it will most likely keep you awake. The only real benefit I believe I attain from drinking is that I tend not to notice the pains I have, either emotional or physical.


Hmmm... I tend to avoid too much alcohol precisely because it increases old emotional aches, but the pain deadening effects are quite pleasant. When there is the chance of excruciating, breath-taking back pain every time you cough or sneeze, the relief is so pleasant that you have to cut back on the stuff, because you can see the dependency coming a mile away.

As for the stages, I've been to 4, and it was the reason I stopped drinking that much when I was 18. I had drank half a fifth of vodka, about 15 beers, and I don't know how many bottles of wine. So, after having blacked out I punched my brother's best friend and got back a nasty one as well. The next day I had diarrhea, a fat headache, nausea, vomiting, the sweats, fatigue...

What do I drink? Well, mainly Scotch whisky, or a stout. I like a variety of stuff, but when I have my choice it's usually Scotch or a good brewskie. Usually just enough to ease up my back, warm my chest, and brace my taste buds.

But really, I've always preferred to smoke a little herb, as it makes music listening and reading just awesome, and it's been even better for pain management.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

You have to remember that alcohol is a drug. Is it a depressant that depresses your controls. That's why people feel happy or get aggressive when they are drunk and do things which frankly they would do if they weren't. I always feel that only a fool gets drunk as there is such a high price to pay afterwards in having a hangover. It is horrible! It is even worse when you look at an alcoholic and see the incredible damage that overindulgence of alcohol does to the body and mind. All when you visit prison and hear about the damage alcohol can do to other people. Of course it is not wrong to have a drink. But people who overindulge set themselves on a very slippery course.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DavidA said:


> You have to remember that alcohol is a drug. Is it a depressant that depresses your controls. That's why people feel happy or get aggressive when they are drunk and do things which frankly they would do if they weren't. I always feel that only a fool gets drunk as there is such a high price to pay afterwards in having a hangover. It is horrible! It is even worse when you look at an alcoholic and see the incredible damage that overindulgence of alcohol does to the body and mind. All when you visit prison and hear about the damage alcohol can do to other people. Of course it is not wrong to have a drink. But people who overindulge set themselves on a very slippery course.


I must be very slippery, also did you know that Koala's are permanently inebriated on Eucalyptus leaves!!!!!

Seems to be ok for them.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I must be very slippery, also did you know that Koala's are permanently inebriated on Eucalyptus leaves!!!!!
> 
> Seems to be ok for them.
> 
> View attachment 12304


I have no experience of Koalas. Have you?

Well I work with people, some of whom are where they are because of alcohol problems. All I can say is that I would not want anyone to be where they are. Funny but a lot of people who work with alcoholics say the same. And that there are an awful lot of doctors who are what about the effects of excess alcohol drinking young people. Some of the youngsters are not going to live beyond the age of about 40. And while I am about to consider The effects of excess alcohol drinking on unborn children. Ever seen a newborn baby going through withdrawal because the mother has either been taking drugs or is being addicted to alcohol? That's what the people who say that being drunk is fine don't actually point out.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Excess is never good - but puritanism is not good and neither is alcoholism either. 

And yes being from Oz, yes I'm familiar (but not that familiar- just so you know) with Koala's.

Drinking is Australia's second favorite pastime, didn't you know?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Excess is never good - but puritanism is not good and neither is alcoholism either.
> 
> And yes being from Oz, yes I'm familiar (but not that familiar- just so you know) with Koala's.
> 
> Drinking is Australia's second favorite pastime, didn't you know?


What on earth do you mean - Puritanism is not good? Do you know what it is?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DavidA said:


> What on earth do you mean - Puritanism is not good? Do you know what it is?


Very valid point you raise there Sir.

- Puritanism, let's just say I know a awful lot about what it is not, which can be equally useful in determining what it is......


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I was drunk for a month one night!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Like others, after having reached no. 4 on Eric's levels of drunkenness, I am not crazy about the experience. But a little bit is pretty fun.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Ravndal said:


> And i like to get there trough whisky, beer, red wine and cognac.


I keep one really big glass just for that special combination...

My experience is the better the wine, the better the hangover.
GG


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Since it seems like we're all using Eric's scale, I guess I will too! 

Thankfully I've never reached level 4, but I have drank to the point of vomiting and had a few really bad hangovers. Level 1 makes me feel warm and generally in a happier mood. Level 2 increases my social confidence and gets me laughing quite easily. Level 3 throws my balance off, makes me feel less conscious of my own body's movements, and eventually makes me feel like I'm spinning which induces vomiting.

I've found a strange effect that I'm not sure other people experience when drunk. Around level 3 I start to get incredible sound euphoria, where listening to normal speech starts to sound like music. I really 'go into' the pitch and the rhythm as if I was listening to a really good rap. Does anybody else experience this? I'd be interested to find out how common or rare this is.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

If I had known people were going to use my scale I would have put more work into it.

I'm pretty sure I was drunk when I posted that.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very valid point you raise there Sir.
> 
> - Puritanism, let's just say I know a awful lot about what it is not, which can be equally useful in determining what it is......


I think you know next to nothing about it!

Interestingly, Evidence shows that the Puritans drank a lot of beer because it was healthier by far than drinking water, and one may also assume that they enjoyed drinking it.!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DavidA said:


> I think you know next to nothing about it!
> 
> Interestingly, Evidence shows that the Puritans drank a lot of beer because it was healthier by far than drinking water, and one may also assume that they enjoyed drinking it.!


They also, unlike certain sects like the Shakers, made lots of children.

In regards to the thread topic, I like drinking from time to time, usually beer, but I try to avoid getting drunk. Not pleasant, especially the next day.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> They also, unlike certain sects like the Shakers, made lots of children.
> 
> In regards to the thread topic, I like drinking from time to time, usually beer, but I try to avoid getting drunk. Not pleasant, especially the next day.


Note that the Puritans wre not a sect. They were an evangelical movement within the Church of England.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I am not inebriated - honest!

(Note I cannot be drunk , otherwise even my iPods fantastic spell checker probably wouldn't be able to make stones of me!)




Edit: Lol I think I want to keep that last sentence for the irony! That was supposed to be sense!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I think you know next to nothing about it!
> 
> Interestingly, Evidence shows that the Puritans drank a lot of beer because it was healthier by far than drinking water, and one may also assume that they enjoyed drinking it.!


But I know a lot about Kanagroos and Koala's - if that helps.... even ponies (Zappa reference there, maybe vague but )


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

But the reason some people keep drinking because, 'It is different each time.' I personally have never found the next day ever different so climbed on the wagon. The fact is any form of regular drunkeness is a total waste of time - green tea with mint is a much more civilised drink and you feel ok in the morning.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ramako said:


> I am not inebriated - honest!
> 
> (Note I cannot be drunk , otherwise even my iPods fantastic spell checker probably wouldn't be able to make stones of me!)
> 
> Edit: Lol I think I want to keep that last sentence for the irony! That was supposed to be sense!


I thought it was some neat British saying. I might steal that from your iPod and start saying it


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I actually think I drank too much yesterday. I have since learnt that the society (which provided free port, of which I availed myself plenty) is perhaps not as secure as I thought. I learnt some information about it which means I definitely will not want to get as drunk as that again there! Or in fact anywhere, since unless you know everyone really well you don't know if you can trust them, and with drink you can't even trust yourself. At least I avoided any problems this time, and I will know to be more on my guard in future so I guess it's a good thing all things considered.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Having reached no. 5 on Eric's levels of drunkenness, I propose to modify Eric's scale for these levels of stupidity.....

1. Buzzed. 2. Drunk. 3. Hammered. 4. Puking, fall down, plastered, 5. Totally filled to the gills, 6. Unconscious, 7. Jim Morrison/ Bon Scott (ie Dead)

Last time I was a 5 was in university (unsurprisingly), undertaking a thing called the platinum barrel -where group of engineering students from various (unnamed) institutions from around Victoria in Australia, would congregate at a carpark of one the unmentioned institutions and proceed to (attempt) to be the quickest to "consume" 11 gallons of flat warm beer.

Rules (lol) 11 per team (ie gallon each) and no spilling, with drink to be "consumed" in an "orderly fashion" consecutively around in a circle around the 11 gallon barrel. 
I won't say who won but it was not my team (50mins), but was in about 35 mins........

Had head spins for about a day after that and the "competition" was banned not long after.....

So I propose a *Modified Eric Scale* as per above.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Having reached no. 5 on Eric's levels of drunkenness, I propose to modify Eric's scale for these levels of stupidity.....
> 
> 1. Buzzed. 2. Drunk. 3. Hammered. 4. Puking, fall down, plastered, 5. Totally filled to the gills, 6. Unconscious, 7. Jim Morrison/ Bon Scott (ie Dead)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not sure I would admit here to 5, 6, or 7 if it were true, because I'm already ashamed enough to admit 4.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't think anyone has admitted to 7 yet, not even any religious figures have tried to claim that one.........


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

DavidA said:


> It is even worse when you look at an alcoholic and see the incredible damage that overindulgence of alcohol does to the body and mind. All when you visit prison and hear about the damage alcohol can do to other people.


that's true. Early onset dementia, for instance; crime, homelessness. However, we're really entering the realm of illness here. This thread is quite light-hearted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

deggial said:


> that's true. Early onset dementia, for instance; crime, homelessness. However, we're really entering the realm of illness here. This thread is quite light-hearted.


I guess early onset dementia could make you light-headed


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> I like the line between buzzed and drunk. And i like to get there trough whisky, beer, red wine and cognac. And i hate alcohol with sugar in it (Beer is the exception), because it makes me sick, and destroys my head the day after.
> 
> And I'm usually smarter after 1 beer.


I also greatly dislike sweet drinks, as well as mixed drinks.

I cannot tolerate feeling drunk; it's a terrible feeling, not feeling in control of oneself. When I'm tipsy, I talk a lot, and usually nonsensically. I'm usually a very quiet, restrained person. This fact makes me especially inclined to become talkative and more out-going, for I come to enjoy being more open. I have more than once come to regret that noisy exuberance, and so I avoid too much drinking.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

After first two beers or shots you feel more relaxed secure you can easily ''blend in'' the crowd but later, you end up laying in your own vomit in worse case or sleeping in the bus unaware where are you going in the better case. Not only my experiences.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Flamme said:


> After first two beers or shots you feel more relaxed secure you can easily ''blend in'' the crowd but later, you end up laying in your own vomit in worse case or sleeping in the bus unaware where are you going in the better case. Not only my experiences.


Yikes! Doesn't sound fun. =\


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I hate being anywhere close drunk. I feel ill and my digestive system works overtime.


Very ironic that this has just been liked...


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Very ironic that this has just been liked...


Now that you mentioned it, I had to like that post, Ramako. 

But seriously, I don't like the content. That doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Novelette said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I had to like that post, Ramako.
> 
> But seriously, I don't like the content. That doesn't sound fun at all.


Well, I think the situation has changed lol. I have an active mind which allows me to retain some sanity despite everything.

I am very fortunate that my digestive system has taken a somewhat more lenient attitude towards alcohol recently. While I wouldn't want to go much above what I am now, I don't think I have had a hangover in a while. I used to get ill while drinking. Now I just don't get ill - no hangover even. I'll tell you tomorrow morning if I do lol.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

It's like being dr jekyll then mr hyde.

Also can anybody tell me what it's like being soba?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I learned to control myself, i really don't remember when was the last time i got really drunk, i drink slow, for one beer of mine my friends drink 2, 3, 4 xaxa


----------

